# Hepatitis C Treatment Phuket



## Tobias2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello All. I am from the US. My whole family moved to Phuket last year. I miss them alot. I was diagnosed with Hep C a while back and have yet to start treatments for it. My work/living situation is very stressful right now. I am concidering coming to thailand for a while, to get the treatments. I haven't been able to find any information on getting treated there. I am mostly concerned about the costs. I was hoping someone on this site may have gone through treatments themselves or know of someone else who has, and could give me some solid advice. Thanks everybody


----------



## Pippin79 (Mar 20, 2012)

The costs can go up to 2500 usd per month at the large hospitals. There is a small, liver medical centre in Phuket town where it is approx 1200 usd. This price is for pegasys and copegus combination therapy which is the treatment with least side effects. Good luck


----------



## ManOfTheMoon (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey Guys! Maybe anyone can recommend Hepatitis C Treatment near Chiang Mai?


----------

